# ice fishing sakakawea



## rap (Mar 26, 2002)

anyone here fish the new town area on sakakawea? i wanna fish there this winter but i don't want to drive on sakakawea ice! anyone know of any places to walk onto the ice with decent fishing? i can walk quite a ways with the trap.. thanks for any info


----------



## jonP (Dec 12, 2002)

How far do you want to walk?

The best places aren't the easiest to access.

If you have access to an atv or snowmobile you'll save yourself a lot of time.


----------

